# Happy diationic medieval music



## commodore (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't listen to classical music much so I don't know anything about it. I play a diatonic instrument and I was interested in learning some medieval music. I don't like sad songs much because of the emotion they give (of course ) and because they are usually slow and boring to play. Please help me find something. Thank you


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

You might want to check out some of the scores here:

Medieval Scores

Go to the menu bar on the left and click on "Medieval". The site is in Spanish but it's very easy to navigate.


----------



## commodore (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for helping.


----------

